# Solved: After Installing Windows 8 Can't access Internet



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

My daughter gave me Windows 8 Pro for Christmas. On Christmas morning, whilst I still had the Vista O/S, I successfully checked my email and eBay. I then installed Windows 8. To my disappointment I found that I could no longer access the Internet. Using Device Manager I checked my modem (Motorola SB5100 Surfboard Cable Modem) and attempted to update its driver, only to receive the message "Windows encountered a problem installing the driver software for your device - Broadcom (TM) Gigabit Ethernet. A service installation section of this INF is invalid". Somewhere else (I forget where) I received the message "The Motorola CG4500 Communications Gateway Adaptor is experiencing driver or hardware related problems"

I contacted my ISP help desk twice and both operators insisted that there were no compatibility problems for my modem with Windows 8. I checked the Windows compatibility Center and found that the Motorola SB5101 is incompatible, so I suspect that mine is also. The ISP help desk reckoned that I had a hardware problem (?) but I have managed to get onto the internet via Lenovo Rescue and Recovery.

Is my cable modem compatible with Windows 8? I am now going to try and restore my Lenovo to its factory settings which, I hope, will reinstall Vista.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, but I do not understand whether you are trying to connect by USB or ethernet.

If by USB what is the latest Motorola 5100 driver you have found--Windows 8, 7 or Vista?

If by ethernet have you installed the Windows 8 ethernet driver from Lenovo's web site?


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Problem solved. After a lot of research I found that my current cable modem is not compatible with Windows 8. My ISP is sending me a new, compatible one.


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently replaced my Vista o/s with Windows 8, only to find that I could no longer connect to the internet. I re-installed Vista and could once again connect. After four calls to my service provider help desk (during which the first three operators told me my modem was compatible with Windows 8), I checked the Windows Compatibility Centre and found that it was listed as incompatible. The fifth operator agreed to send me a brand new modem (at a cost). I installed the new cable modem but still could no connect. In desperation I took the computer to a technician who proceeded to search for a new driver for my network adapter. He didn't have any luck and is installing a new network adapter (I think that's what he called it). I am now wondering whether I actually needed a new modem or whether the old one was compatible. If the old one was compatible I would consider asking my service provider to give me my money back.

My old modem is a Motorola Surfboard SB5101i. Is it compatible with Windows 8?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry. I solved the problem by taking my computer to a technician. The problem was with my ancient network adapter which was not compatible with Windows 8.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you found the problem.


----------

